# gravid female sulcata First Timer!! Help!!



## turtlelady80 (Oct 31, 2011)

My female laid 2 eggs yesterday but they were "mushy". Not white like I would expect. She has been pacing and sniffing but no digging. Im not sure what shes doing and when she is planning on laying the rest.?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 31, 2011)

turtlelady80 said:


> My female laid 2 eggs yesterday but they were "mushy". Not white like I would expect. She has been pacing and sniffing but no digging. Im not sure what shes doing and when she is planning on laying the rest.?



Has she been with a male?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 8, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> turtlelady80 said:
> 
> 
> > My female laid 2 eggs yesterday but they were "mushy". Not white like I would expect. She has been pacing and sniffing but no digging. Im not sure what shes doing and when she is planning on laying the rest.?
> ...



Yes. Shes been with my male for about a year but I have only seen them mate once.


----------

